# Sting - Mark Harrison Photoshoot 2009 x14



## Claudia (11 Jan. 2011)

thx szavy​


----------



## Q (11 Jan. 2011)

charaktervoll :thumbup: Danke für Mister Police


----------



## baby12 (15 Jan. 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## castillolj (16 Jan. 2011)

thanks, very good photoshoot


----------



## Punisher (16 Jan. 2011)

ein toller Musiker


----------

